

Videogames under fire, Hollywood lays low after school shooting - 001sky
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/12/19/us-usa-shooting-connecticut-entertainmen-idUSBRE8BI1LU20121219

======
stewie2
In my opinion, video game is a good thing, especially the GTA kind. it's a
good way to relief, so that people won't become massive killers in real life.

